# Online Scarred Lands Campaign: The Irregulars of Hollowfaust NEED you!



## Nightfall (Oct 21, 2002)

WANTED: New players for on-going online campaign 

Greetings all! Due to circumstances beyond many peoples control, the Irregulars of Hollowfaust campaign has suffered a lack of players. We seek TWO dedicated souls, (one preferly female to balance the Testostorne levels) to join us. So far we have received a few applications but MORE would nice to help in deciding just WHO gets in. (I'd like to be fair about it is all). 

To give you an idea of party make up we have so far these dedicated souls:

Silas of Mullis Town, Paladin of Madriel and divine champion to her cause

Ban Stormwatcher, wood elf, ranger/rogue, devoted to Tanil the Huntress and Denev, the Titaness. 

Varl  Kadek, half elven fighter, a bit of a scoundel but a good natured sort. Thinks he's musically inclinded, even if he can't play a lute to save his life.

So do you think YOU have what it takes to join this illustruious band? Can you prove your mettle? Can you take the abuse? If you say yes, then perhaps you SHOULD join us! 

To join send me a character for consideration. The character creation requirements are simple:

5th level character
Race: Any PBH with the exception of gnomes. (There are no gnomes in Ghelspad). I will also accept the following Scarred Lands humaniods: Slitheren, SL Harpies, Mantacoria, and Vertigen.
You determine your attributes/ability scores using a 45 point buy.  The point buy system is standard using the chart on page 20 of the DMG. 
Feats: All core feats and feats that appear in Scarred Lands sources.

Sources used: All core, and all Scarred Lands. FR and other non-core feats, abilities, skills, etc, will be subject to my perview.  This includes WotC guidebooks, templates, and other sources. 

We play once a week, 8 pm EST on Tuesdays. Changes can be made but so far this has proven to work for every one. 

You reach me at this email address: nighttfall@yahoo.com

Please also contact me if you have problems, questions or concerns. 

Also PLEASE note, prior knowledge of the Scarred Lands IS helpful but not necessary to run your character. You learn as you go folks. Any questions regarding such things I will be more than happy to answer.


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

Darn...  I'd LOVE to play in a SL game with you, Nightfall.  Alas, I have class in the evenings, including Tuesdays.

However, if you ever start a SL PbP, I'm _so_ there!!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd also love to play with the illustrious herald, but alas, I have to work on Tuesdays.  Good luck finding a player!


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 22, 2002)

Thank you gentlemen for your support. I hope that now with En World working, people MIGHT try this out. Again, it's not a matter of life or death, but I WOULD like some more characters folks. Just for the sake of party balance if nothing else.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 26, 2002)

Well if things don't change soon folks, look like those spots WILL be filled.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 27, 2002)

I indicated interest in joining up some time ago, but you were full. My offer still stands.

I'll be able to have a character to you before Tuesday, for your approval.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 27, 2002)

Fenrir,

Yes I do remember. If you would try to get it to me either tonight or tomorrow, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## Valicor (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Nightfall, I'm intrested.  Tuesday's shouldn't be a problem for me.  as it stands I do not work on Tuesdays.

mrobins5@cp.durhamc.on.ca 

this is where you can reach me.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 1, 2002)

Email sent. Thanks for the interest Val.


----------



## Valicor (Nov 1, 2002)

Working on the character right now, you will have it tonight.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 1, 2002)

I appreciate that.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 8, 2002)

Just an update to let all people know, the slots have been filled and thus we need no more. If that changes, I'll post here again.

PC, some Mod, close the thread please!


----------

